Ask HN: Do You Prefer Typescript or Flow? Why? - larrysalibra
======
iEchoic
I prefer TypeScript. It comes down to two major issues:

1\. Tooling; TypeScript's tooling (especially in VS/VSCode) is vastly superior
to Flow's tooling. It's easy to think of type systems only as things that
prevent bugs, but type systems also give your editor a lot of information that
can make development easier. Nuclide has some flowtype integration, but
nothing close to what VS/VSCode does with type information.

2\. Design and syntax. Flow is an add-on to a language, and TypeScript is a
language - and it shows. TypeScript is easier to write, easier to read, and
doesn't require as many workarounds and hacks, in my experience.

------
tabeth
I prefer Typescript because it is more popular. This argument seems circular,
but given the nature of both of them, the more popular it is the faster the
feedback loop will be in terms of improving it. Not to mention documentation
and familiarity for other developers.

------
amccloud
You get more type coverage faster with flow.
[http://thejameskyle.com/adopting-flow-and-
typescript.html](http://thejameskyle.com/adopting-flow-and-typescript.html)

~~~
DrScump
"This page is unavailable when linked to from news.ycombinator.com."

